# Autodidacticism



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

For those of you who play instruments or compose, how many of you are self-taught? To what degree? How well did it work out? Do you have any advice for others who want to teach themselves? Details, please!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I guess no one's taught themselves anything musical? Composition? Ear training? Sight-singing? An instrument? No one?  Would you say it's impossible? If you do, that might motivate me to try.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Its not impossible but dont expect to get too far. Especially not within the classical realms


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

The first 3.5 years I played clarinet I was self-taught. I was able to get the basics of the instrument by myself, but when I finally did start taking lessons (at 15), I had to spend a lot of time getting rid of the bad habits I had developed when I learned the instrument without guidance, which was a frustrating process. I progressed much more quickly while taking lessons. So basically, you can learn an instrument by yourself, but if you want to go further and start taking lessons, you will likely have to unlearn a lot of things.


----------



## janealex (Apr 7, 2010)

I am still working on it and will come up with details soon.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

I am leaning counterpoint, harmony and orchestration from books. 

I have started with Eric Taylor's "The Associated Board Guide to Music Theory" a few years back, which goes from rank 1 to about rank 8. I also have Berlioz's "Treatise on Instrumentation", I have read Rimsky-Korsakov's book on instrumentation that is free on Garritan's boards with interactive examples. I also own Fux's "Gradus ad Parnassum" and Hindemith's "The Craft of musical composition".


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Jean Christophe Paré said:


> I am leaning counterpoint, harmony and orchestration from books.
> 
> I have started with Eric Taylor's "The Associated Board Guide to Music Theory" a few years back, which goes from rank 1 to about rank 8. I also have Berlioz's "Treatise on Instrumentation", I have read Rimsky-Korsakov's book on instrumentation that is free on Garritan's boards with interactive examples. I also own Fux's "Gradus ad Parnassum" and Hindemith's "The Craft of musical composition".


Well like for example you see, the Fux is a brilliant manual - but very difficult to get through without a teacher.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Well like for example you see, the Fux is a brilliant manual - but very difficult to get through without a teacher.


I actually find Fux extremely easy to follow, the way it is written. The only parts that are confusing are those few words that changed meaning since, but those are explained.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Music Theory - no problem, got to grade 4 by myself.

Piano, a disaster, I'm not sure I'll ever get rid of my bad habits. Find a really good teacher to get you started.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Sure its easy to read, but how will you know the excercises you do are entirely correct... Stuff like that


----------

